# Samba PDC - Profile sollen aber nicht zentral abgelegt werden !



## Timo Rickert (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

 ich möchte unseren Sambaserver auf PDC umstellen um mir die Benutzerverwaltung es was einfacher zu machen. Aber ich habe auch Notebooks im Netz, d.h. diese Rechner sind nicht immer mit den PDC verbunden. Und wenn ich mich an einem Notebook anmelden möchte, aber nicht im Netz bin, dann gibt es eine Fehlermeldung: Das Profil steht nicht zur Verfügung, da der Server nicht erreichbar ist ! (so ca.) 

 Also möchte ich gern die Profile lokal auf den Rechnern lassen, wie kann ich das machen ?

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## imweasel (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst du bei der Anmeldung an deinem Windowsclient die Option "lokal anmelden" bzw. "an [RECHNERNAME] anmelden" statt der Domain angeben. Dann sollte die Fehlermeldung nicht kommen das er das Profil nicht laden kann.

//edit
Hat aber weniger mit Samba/Linux zutun, denn dein Server ist ja nicht erreichbar ... wohl eher mehr mit Windows!


----------



## gorim (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

bei Windows kann man bei den Systemeinstellugen den Typ selber festlegen (lokal oder servergespeichert).

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Hela Wann (10. Mai 2005)

Timo Rickert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte unseren Sambaserver auf PDC umstellen um mir die Benutzerverwaltung es was einfacher zu machen. Aber ich habe auch Notebooks im Netz, d.h. diese Rechner sind nicht immer mit den PDC verbunden. Und wenn ich mich an einem Notebook anmelden möchte, aber nicht im Netz bin, dann gibt es eine Fehlermeldung: Das Profil steht nicht zur Verfügung, da der Server nicht erreichbar ist ! (so ca.)
> 
> ...



Wenn generell lokale Profile verwendet werden sollen, dann konfigurier doch mit pdbedit (glaube, dass es so hieß) und Samba 3.0 oder größer ein Homedir="", damit bekommst du automatisch lokale Profile.

HelaWann


----------

